# Should i sign up for boy scouts?



## InfernoHunter

Since im 14 would yall recommend me to join a boy scouts team? 
Well apparently that is a dumb question so please forget i ever asked it. I have been mis informed by people i know so i guess since im not 11 i cant join. And to all the people here that exhibit asshole behavior, thank you for pissing me off. 
Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG

No.

I smell a troll


----------



## Illini Warrior

"boy scouts team" ?????


----------



## Annie

InfernoHunter said:


> Since im 14 would yall recommend me to join a boy scouts team?
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


Do you have a good troop nearby? If so, yes, you prolly should. They'll teach you a lot of good stuff. Proud mom of an Eagle Scout here. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901

You ask I advise no. You are to young to be brain washed by what they have become. They are not what they once were.


----------



## SOCOM42

Well, If you are a DS queer, yes, share your sock puppet.

Good luck at camp. TROLL.


----------



## hawgrider

InfernoHunter said:


> Since im 14 would yall recommend me to join a boy scouts team?
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


I think you would fit right in.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

my oldest just joined scouts.. their scout leader informed me that their required group camping trip will be inside the local small town movie theater, since the scouts have "relaxed" the requirements on camping and such, they can now do it indoors......


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

needless to say he isn't going and we will be doing our own camping in the spring....


----------



## hawgrider

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> since the scouts have "relaxed" the requirements on camping and such, they can now do it indoors......


They relaxed more than just the camping trips.


----------



## SOCOM42

Thanks Hawg, I have to bleach my eyes and do a bowel barf, again thanks.


----------



## jim-henscheli

Is infernohunter a known troll? I thought he was safe..


----------



## SGG

jim-henscheli said:


> Is infernohunter a known troll? I thought he was safe..


I read through all of his posts and something doesn't seem right


----------



## sideKahr

First Penn State University, and now the Boy Scouts. My whole past is turning to crap. I need a safe space!


----------



## InfernoHunter

SGG said:


> No.
> 
> I smell a troll


I dont see how you dont take me seriously. &#128529;

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfernoHunter

Smitty901 said:


> You ask I advise no. You are to young to be brain washed by what they have become. They are not what they once were.


What do you mean?

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfernoHunter

SOCOM42 said:


> Well, If you are a DS queer, yes, share your sock puppet.
> 
> Good luck at camp. TROLL.


Why does everyone think im a troll? I dont get it.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfernoHunter

jim-henscheli said:


> Is infernohunter a known troll? I thought he was safe..


What do you mean by troll. Im being completely serious.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfernoHunter

SGG said:


> I read through all of his posts and something doesn't seem right


I am so confused what do you mean?

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfernoHunter

I dont know what you guys mean by im trolling. I swear to god im not doing whatever you think im doing.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfernoHunter

Please explain how im trolling. This is a frustrating misunderstanding. 

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> Thanks Hawg, I have to bleach my eyes and do a bowel barf, again thanks.


I apologize.:grey:


----------



## azrancher

@InfernoHunter OK from out of the blue you ask if you should join the Boy Scouts... what makes you think of this now? Entry age for Boy Scouts is Age 11, and you probably should have gotten started when you were age 8 as a Cub Scout. Now that said if you have friends in the troop that you are considering, then I say yes, you have 4 more years until you are 18, and then you can go into Boy Scout leadership, i.e. Asst Scoutmaster. It is fun if you get the right troop and Scoutmaster, I am not Mormon but I think they probably have the best Scout Troops around anywhere.

*Rancher* BSA Troop 211, Tucson


----------



## sideKahr

@InfernoHunter I'm somewhat sympathetic if you are trying to be a serious member of the board. Just make quality posts, and the troll thing will go away.


----------



## MisterMills357

I think that a young man should be in the scouts, since I was; and I helped train some Star-level scouts in rappelling, which was fun. 
(I am presuming that you have asked a serious question, and are not a dud.):vs_wave: PS: After you become a good scout, go join the Airborne, that is what I did.


----------



## InfernoHunter

sideKahr said:


> I'm somewhat sympathetic if you are trying to be a serious member of the board. Just make quality posts, and the troll thing will go away.


I never knew i had to be 11 to join.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfernoHunter

azrancher said:


> @InfernoHunter OK from out of the blue you ask if you should join the Boy Scouts... what makes you think of this now? Entry age for Boy Scouts is Age 11, and you probably should have gotten started when you were age 8 as a Cub Scout. Now that said if you have friends in the troop that you are considering, then I say yes, you have 4 more years until you are 18, and then you can go into Boy Scout leadership, i.e. Asst Scoutmaster. It is fun if you get the right troop and Scoutmaster, I am not Mormon but I think they probably have the best Scout Troops around anywhere.
> 
> *Rancher* BSA Troop 211, Tucson


I never know it worked that way.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

InfernoHunter said:


> Why does everyone think im a troll? I dont get it.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfernoHunter

You guys are kind of being assholes. I never knew the system of what age you have to be to join boy scouts. 

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

InfernoHunter said:


> *You guys are kind of being assholes*. I never knew the system of what age you have to be to join boy scouts.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


Strong language for a 14 year old ... No go wash your mouth out with soap.


----------



## RJAMES

I would advise any 11 to 17 year old to join the scouts. Hopefully you have a good strong troop in your area. Some troops do not do much activities or do not have a good mix of older and younger scouts. It can get very hard to do trips without the older scouts to teach/ mentor the younger ones. Also you need adults with time and interest. Lots of hours put into it as well as funding. 

Many troops are now getting into robotics rather than camp fires. Big enough group you can have at least one weekend activity/ camping trip a month so you have a couple techie events , a canoe trip , backpacking trip , snow boarding or sledding, obstacle course or adventure trail during the year.


We used to do a Klondike derby - a series of task to do as you and the rest of the scouts in your patrol travel with a sled and your gear down a trail in the winter time. So one station you have to start a fire with flint and steel, next a first aid task - splint a broken leg or arm, go thru an obstacle of some kind, patient transport, land navigation , start a fire and cook your lunch then clean up and wash dishes put out the fire correctly. Every station you get graded and who ever has the most points at the end wins. 

I hope you do find a troop to join and that you have a fun time at it. You need to move thru the lower skills as fast as you can and get into the Merit Badges the community I grew up in had a huge number of Merit Badge counselors that introduced me to a variety of hobbies and topics.


----------



## RJAMES

You can join if you are older than 11 but some troops are very young if there are not boys your age or older you most likely will not like it the activities will be for little kids. Still go try it .


----------



## InfernoHunter

RJAMES said:


> I would advise any 11 to 17 year old to join the scouts. Hopefully you have a good strong troop in your area. Some troops do not do much activities or do not have a good mix of older and younger scouts. It can get very hard to do trips without the older scouts to teach/ mentor the younger ones. Also you need adults with time and interest. Lots of hours put into it as well as funding.
> 
> Many troops are now getting into robotics rather than camp fires. Big enough group you can have at least one weekend activity/ camping trip a month so you have a couple techie events , a canoe trip , backpacking trip , snow boarding or sledding, obstacle course or adventure trail during the year.
> 
> We used to do a Klondike derby - a series of task to do as you and the rest of the scouts in your patrol travel with a sled and your gear down a trail in the winter time. So one station you have to start a fire with flint and steel, next a first aid task - splint a broken leg or arm, go thru an obstacle of some kind, patient transport, land navigation , start a fire and cook your lunch then clean up and wash dishes put out the fire correctly. Every station you get graded and who ever has the most points at the end wins.
> 
> I hope you do find a troop to join and that you have a fun time at it. You need to move thru the lower skills as fast as you can and get into the Merit Badges the community I grew up in had a huge number of Merit Badge counselors that introduced me to a variety of hobbies and topics.


Thank you for being reasonable unlike others here.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfernoHunter

hawgrider said:


> I think you would fit right in.


You are an asshole. 

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher

InfernoHunter said:


> You guys are kind of being assholes. I never knew the system of what age you have to be to join boy scouts.


Yes we are assholes, but that's why you like us so much, actually we are just being honest with you, you don't have to be a certain age to join, but you would be joining with other guys that have been doing the camping and scout thing for the past 3 years, it only takes a year and three months to reach the rank of eagle, but most your age will be Star, or Life Scouts with a few Eagles. If you don't have friends in the troop, you will be an outsider, just keep that in mind. Pick a troop that goes camping or hiking at least once a month, each patrol of the troop can do their own thing and go for a hike anytime depending how much the parents are willing to participate.

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42

InfernoHunter said:


> I dont know what you guys mean by im trolling. I swear to god im not doing whatever you think im doing.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


Who is your God, he who walks on water, Obama?

TROLL.

Join, you will find out about assholes, if you don't already know.


----------



## InfernoHunter

azrancher said:


> Yes we are assholes, but that's why you like us so much, actually we are just being honest with you, you don't have to be a certain age to join, but you would be joining with other guys that have been doing the camping and scout thing for the past 3 years, it only takes a year and three months to reach the rank of eagle, but most your age will be Star, or Life Scouts with a few Eagles. If you don't have friends in the troop, you will be an outsider, just keep that in mind. Pick a troop that goes camping or hiking at least once a month, each patrol of the troop can do their own thing and go for a hike anytime depending how much the parents are willing to participate.
> 
> *Rancher*


Then what's the big deal? Calling me a troll.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfernoHunter

SOCOM42 said:


> Who is your God, he who walks on water, Obama?
> 
> TROLL.
> 
> Join, you will find out about assholes, if you don't already know.


You are an asshole.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfernoHunter

I'm gonna delete this post. 

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

InfernoHunter said:


> You are an asshole.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


Yes, I am, I admit it, always have.

This is just another facet to prove it, being an asshole for conversing with another waste of time asshole.


----------



## Annie

Granted, it's sadly unfortunate that the PC crowd had gotten into the Scouts, allowing homosexual males to become scout masters. But realistically that's not gonna be the average troop; it's still the exception. Most scout masters are solid dads (like my hubs), and they teach good moral values. The camping trips are a blast and are amazing for boys. So don't let the fact that you're a little older stop you. Work hard and you will catch up. 

Last of all, a scout is polite to everyone (even when others get out of line) and he always uses good manners. So watch your French there, son.


----------



## azrancher

SOCOM42 said:


> This is just another facet to prove it, being an asshole for conversing with another waste of time asshole.


Whoa, remember when you were 14...?

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42

azrancher said:


> Whoa, remember when you were 14...?
> 
> *Rancher*


Yes, it was a long time ago, I was a scout, my father was a scoutmaster.

Never did I talk like this kid, my teeth would have been sticking out my ass for doing such.

This is a troll in my book, if not, he does not have the demeanor to be a scout.


----------



## Denton

Annie said:


> Granted, it's sadly unfortunate that the PC crowd had gotten into the Scouts, allowing homosexual males to become scout masters. But realistically that's not gonna be the average troop; it's still the exception. Most scout masters are solid dads (like my hubs), and they teach good moral values. The camping trips are a blast and are amazing for boys. So don't let the fact that you're a little older stop you. Work hard and you will catch up.
> 
> Last of all, a scout is polite to everyone (even when others get out of line) and he always uses good manners. So watch your French there, son.


I'm going to go with Annie on this one. Why? Because her morals are solid and she and her husband are involved.

Annie, if the kid's parents talked to the scout master, would he be able to tell them about the particular den, or a rule prevent him from telling the truth?


----------



## Annie

Here's a great scout camp that taught my boy real survival skills. Highly reccommend! Philmont Scout Ranch

_12-day & 7-day Expeditions
You and your crew will hike 50-100 miles through Philmont's rugged wilderness, summiting peaks and participating in staffed programs along the way. Register a minimum of 7 participants or contact your local council about hosting a Council Contingent reservation containing youth from multiple units._


----------



## Maine-Marine

Join up with a Young Marine Corps group...

https://www.youngmarines.com/index.html


----------



## hawgrider

InfernoHunter said:


> You are an asshole.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


I am Mr Asshole to you. :vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider

InfernoHunter said:


> I'm gonna delete this post.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

Denton said:


> I'm going to go with Annie on this one. Why? Because her morals are solid and she and her husband are involved.
> 
> Annie, if the kid's parents talked to the scout master, would he be able to tell them about the particular den, or a rule prevent him from telling the truth?


I'd suggest visiting the troop meeting. Get to know who the other parents are. I think it'd be pretty easy to size up what kind of group they've got pretty quickly.


----------



## bigwheel

Anybody with kids interested in boy scouts should forget it and instead check into this group.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Rangers


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I started out as a Cub Scout, and was a Boy Scout for a few years.
The Troop Leaders were all World War Two vets and the experience gave me a solid foundation in life.
As Annie, AZ Rancher, and others have said I believe the average Troop is still a good place for a young boy to be.


----------



## bigwheel

rice paddy daddy said:


> I started out as a Cub Scout, and was a Boy Scout for a few years.
> The Troop Leaders were all World War Two vets and the experience gave me a solid foundation in life.
> As Annie, AZ Rancher, and others have said I believe the average Troop is still a good place for a young boy to be.


Close to the same story here. Started n Cubs then Scouts and wore em out through early high school. Stopped short of Explorers. Had a blast. Leaned a bunch of devious thngs. The Scout masters were great guys. We was mean and broke oil field trash kids who were sponsored by the Lions Club. The sissy rich kids got sponsored by a big church. We specialized in terrorizing them little darlings on joint camp outs. Anyway..would not advise anybody to get involved with it nowadays. Royal Rangers do the same things and much less likely to bump into a pervert leader but could run into one in there too. At least they dont go around openly touting the virtues of sodomy. Thats got to be a good sign. Anytime there is kids...pedophiles will be attracted.


----------



## pakrat

Like RPD, I went through the Scout program from Cub to Explorer and my leaders were all hunters/outdoorsmen/WWII Vets. We learned invaluable survival skills (camping in every season in northern mountain country) as well as self-reliance, respect, ethics and manners. I was very fortunate to be a kid in the 1950’s (the greatest decade of the 20th century) and be taught by men from the greatest generation.

When my son was old enough, he entered the Cub Scouts and I took a Den Leader position. There were so many restrictions and so much PC paranoia that it was essentially impossible to do half of what I did as a kid. The older boys raised money to go on skiing trips and such in the same mountains that I snow-shoe camped in 30 years earlier. My son finished Cub Scouts with the Order of the Arrow and got out. We did our own outback trips after that.

I guess Scout Programs are OK if a boy doesn’t have a man in his life that’s up to teaching survival skills and passing on the basics of becoming an honorable young man, but they’re not what they once were.


----------



## pakrat

@InfernoHunter... you're doing all of this texting through the morning.... shouldn't you be in school?


----------



## Annie

bigwheel said:


> Anybody with kids interested in boy scouts should forget it and instead check into this group.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Rangers


Hi Bigwheel, I don't know anything about Royal Rangers, but they look like a good group. So does Maine Marine's group, Young Marine's. But the people who are promoting the homosexual agenda want our approval, not just tolerance and they won't be satisfied until they get it from every organization that's out there, even the church groups. So at what point do we hold our ground? I don't want to see the 2.4 million scouts in their various troops fold because of a pc agenda. We're not leaving the scouts. We're staying on and staying with the time honored traditions and values that the organization has always stood for. So to heck with those who wish to change it!


----------



## InfernoHunter

pakrat said:


> @InfernoHunter... you're doing all of this texting through the morning.... shouldn't you be in school?


I took a sick day.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher

InfernoHunter said:


> I took a sick day.


Yep, I love those sick days... how many sick days do they give you now (per school year).

*Rancher*


----------



## InfernoHunter

azrancher said:


> Yep, I love those sick days... how many sick days do they give you now (per school year).
> 
> *Rancher*


I dont know tbh

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

pakrat said:


> Like RPD, I went through the Scout program from Cub to Explorer and my leaders were all hunters/outdoorsmen/WWII Vets. We learned invaluable survival skills (camping in every season in northern mountain country) as well as self-reliance, respect, ethics and manners. I was very fortunate to be a kid in the 1950's (the greatest decade of the 20th century) and be taught by men from the greatest generation.
> 
> When my son was old enough, he entered the Cub Scouts and I took a Den Leader position. There were so many restrictions and so much PC paranoia that it was essentially impossible to do half of what I did as a kid. The older boys raised money to go on skiing trips and such in the same mountains that I snow-shoe camped in 30 years earlier. My son finished Cub Scouts with the Order of the Arrow and got out. We did our own outback trips after that.
> 
> I guess Scout Programs are OK if a boy doesn't have a man in his life that's up to teaching survival skills and passing on the basics of becoming an honorable young man, but they're not what they once were.


Yea.. I am starting to realize that Mine will be better off with just me taking them outdoors and hunting and such.. eventually


----------



## Coastie dad

I....can't.....help..myself..... aaaaaaaarrrrrgghhhh:

Join the National Guard! It's just like boy scouts but without the adult supervision!




I sowwy.....it slipped...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Hang on...if you're 14 why are you dropping $10K on bikes, building on "your" property and fashioning Fallout 4-esque weaponry and talking to a bunch of old farts (sorry guys!) Online?

Shouldnt you be chasing tail, drinking luke warm natty ice on the roof of a police station, and blowing up mailboxes?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SOCOM42

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Hang on...if you're 14 why are you dropping $10K on bikes, building on "your" property and fashioning Fallout 4-esque weaponry and talking to a bunch of old farts (sorry guys!) Online?
> 
> Shouldnt you be chasing tail, drinking luke warm natty ice on the roof of a police station, and blowing up mailboxes?
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


TROLL, TROLL, yes.


----------



## Urinal Cake

hawgrider said:


> They relaxed more than just the camping trips.


This soooo Wrong! The patches are improperly displayed!


----------



## Slippy

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Hang on...if you're 14 why are you dropping $10K on bikes, building on "your" property and fashioning Fallout 4-esque weaponry and talking to a bunch of old farts (sorry guys!) Online?
> 
> Shouldnt you be chasing tail, drinking luke warm natty ice on the roof of a police station, and blowing up mailboxes?
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


That damn AnotherSOFSurvivor beat me to it!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Coastie dad

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Hang on...if you're 14 why are you dropping $10K on bikes, building on "your" property and fashioning Fallout 4-esque weaponry and talking to a bunch of old farts (sorry guys!) Online?
> 
> Shouldnt you be chasing tail, drinking luke warm natty ice on the roof of a police station, and blowing up mailboxes?
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


If I was single, that's what I'd be doing...even at my age....


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Coastie dad said:


> If I was single, that's what I'd be doing...even at my age....


Coastie you're my hero

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## InfernoHunter

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Hang on...if you're 14 why are you dropping $10K on bikes, building on "your" property and fashioning Fallout 4-esque weaponry and talking to a bunch of old farts (sorry guys!) Online?
> 
> Shouldnt you be chasing tail, drinking luke warm natty ice on the roof of a police station, and blowing up mailboxes?
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


that stereotype does not apply to me:frown:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

InfernoHunter said:


> that stereotype does not apply to me:frown:


Dear God...

Denton and Cricket didnt ban me for saying bad things to TWO so I am not going to press my luck.

Just, ehrmmm, try harder. Get a wingman or something

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## inceptor

InfernoHunter said:


> You are an asshole.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


IF you really are 14, you should know this board is geared toward mature adults and that includes language. If you're not a troll (someone here merely to stir up trouble) then you will need a thick skin. We tend to be rough on each other at times.

ETA: well thought out questions and answers will help with that. Take your time, this board takes some getting used to.


----------



## InfernoHunter

inceptor said:


> IF you really are 14, you should know this board is geared toward mature adults and that includes language. If you're not a troll (someone here merely to stir up trouble) then you will need a thick skin. We tend to be rough on each other at times.
> 
> ETA: well thought out questions and answers will help with that. Take your time, this board takes some getting used to.


Thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it. And you dont have to doubt my claim about my age.

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo6

The quality you get out of scouts varies greatly from pack to pack. Some are a good learning expirience some are just pissing contests between dads.


----------



## pakrat

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Yea.. I am starting to realize that Mine will be better off with just me taking them outdoors and hunting and such.. eventually


If you're up to it, do it. I have 4 kids (2 boys/2 girls) and they all say that some of their best memories were from our frequent camping trips. They're all experienced shooters and have no fear of the woods.

My oldest son (now a Master Sgt. in the USMC) shared his first sips of JD on a late fall outing with me years ago. That's quality time right there!:laugh:


----------

